# Any one fancy this?... bbq and rep hunt in essex



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hi 
i might organise a bbq and reptile hunt in essex if anyone wants to come.

Reptile hunt would be in the fields inbetween chelmer village(chelmsford) and The army and navy roundabout, i seen tuns of grass snakes / slow worms over there.:snake:

BBQ will be in a small area of grass in the cul-de-sac where i live (chelmer village)

so anyone fancy it?


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

Dude if i lived closer i would defo be up for it, shame your so far away. Sounds like its gonna be a blast, you'll have to take some pics when its over.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i need like 10 people from essex to join in lol then it would be a worthwhile party


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Why does all the cool stuff happen down south??


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

cos we are better! -count me in :d

Can we bring our reps for some fresh air, and meet/greeting?

Dan


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

it might not go ahead unless at least 7 people say they would come


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> cos we are better! -count me in :d
> 
> Can we bring our reps for some fresh air, and meet/greeting?
> 
> Dan


yay i got 2 people coming. yeah sure bring reps but dont lose em lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

hehe, i have a cool box especailly for reptiles...With a heatpack it stays warm for about 4 days (not that i will be there for 4, but it lasts)

Dan

PS why do we need 10 people?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

so we can have a major party, 10's a good amount of people or more. got 3 deffo coming now. what reps you bringing?


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i'll come! although i dont really know chelmsford might need someone to meet me somewhere so i dont get lost lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

great thats 4!!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i'll bring my mate thats another!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

okies thats 5, shad might come thats 6 and her m8 thats 7


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I can meet you at basidon station leogirl, if you want. (get a train, 4 stops southend bound ) and we can get there together (oor both get lost)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah i might bring a mate or 3  (but put me down for one atm)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

not too many now lol im only gettin a little disposable bbq lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Ouch Dan just whiped me  lol 

Count me in! 
x


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yay brilliant maybe 1 or 2 more people? ill send details in another thread somtime soon of when its gonna be


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm maybe another not to sure yet :lol2: could imagine dan on the train with his snakey's GET THO'S GOD DAMN SNAKES OFF THE TRAIN! haha i could possibly meet u at chelmsford station if i go ofc!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

is saturday the 21'st july ok for everyone?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

dan what reps you bringing?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

i dunno, maybe a BCI and a burmese, possibly a retic. almost deffinatly a Hognose...Depending on whos "in the mood" and shed cycles ect. They come first. 

As for july? cant we do it sooner?

How about...June 24. 

I will prob bring a BBQ and some food etc. we will have more cooking room then, since i will be there. 

Yay


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

july 7th?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Are we haggling for a date now?

And july 7 is not good for me, cos i want the 14 off for barking, and its cheeky to ask for 2 weekends on the trot lol 

How about the 1st,

If not, 24 is ok i guess...Depends on what everyone else can do aswell


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

1st is ok, 30th june is better though


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I work really funny shift patterns so will have to let you know what saturdays im off tomorrow... If I cant make it ill just come to the next one! . (cant have holiday in july or august either!)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Good for me, wats everyone else think?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sickie...What do you work as...

Oh and i cant do tommorow, sorry  

Possibly wed, or thurs if it is conveniant?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

great ill make an updated thread to morrow , thx dan and bex


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Sickie...What do you work as...
> 
> Oh and i cant do tommorow, sorry
> 
> Possibly wed, or thurs if it is conveniant?


Im off all day on Thursday if thats easy for you. Or I can just pop in the shop any time from Thursday until Monday.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

guys i need sat the 7th july becuase this girl frm scotland is coming down on the 6th


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

THx you too!

Still depends on wever i can get the day off tho, have to be really good at work


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

andrew b 1 said:


> guys i need sat the 7th july becuase this girl frm scotland is coming down on the 6th


oooh aye?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> Im off all day on Thursday if thats easy for you. Or I can just pop in the shop any time from Thursday until Monday.


Well feel like bringing them all down, for a day trip. I have to meet grumpy now  

Up to you though...Dan


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> oooh aye?


yeah, thats y i need the 7th july mate


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

fair enough. Have fun (as if you need an invite lol)


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Well feel like bringing them all down, for a day trip. I have to meet grumpy now
> 
> Up to you though...Dan


 
lol ok we will pack our bags and come and see you! let me know what the best day is for you! 
xx


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> fair enough. Have fun (as if you need an invite lol)


can you make that day? and bex u coming?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

andrew b 1 said:


> can you make that day? and bex u coming?


Im not sure babes I will have to let you know tomorrow because of work. 
x


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

darkdan you cant pull out now mate, ok bex talk tomorrow about it


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

andrew b 1 said:


> darkdan you cant pull out now mate, ok bex talk tomorrow about it


Soz, was away...Im in, as long as i can get it off, which shouldnt be a problem. 

Will have to confirm on wed evening though. 

Unless the boss pops by lol 

But pencil me in for a "fairly sure"

Dan


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> lol ok we will pack our bags and come and see you! let me know what the best day is for you!
> xx


Yay...If its too much, i could pop in, or go without. TBH i wouldnt want them stressed for nothing. 

As i said, up to you.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I cant make it im afraid  Im working and really cant go sick as Im the only manager in.

Sorry dudes


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> I can meet you at basidon station leogirl, if you want. (get a train, 4 stops southend bound ) and we can get there together (oor both get lost)


yeah be fun we can both get lost together lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ok its definetly gonna be on the 7th july, whos coming?


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i should be able to


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

you two going to get lost in the woods together this is turning into a dating agency. would love to go but just starting a new job tomorrow so cant get the time off


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

anaconda8301 said:


> you two going to get lost in the woods together this is turning into a dating agency.


ok will do,
why is it a dating agency? theres like 2 girls coming. need peopel to make it a proper cool party lol :2thumb:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol i actually have only got 2 people deffo coming now, need some more please


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Still pencil, will have to see if i can get it off, becuse there i need 30th off aswell, and dont wanna take the piss...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

is the 8th ok for everyone whos coming?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

also how are u gonna get snakes on a train? lol just wondering


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Will have to see, i told ya  

And they go in bags in a heated cooler box...or around my shoulders if the weather is nice. All depends on the weather, their moods and if i CBA tbh. If anything is not good enough (too hot/cold, shedding, moody, eaten etc) then they stay at home, they come first.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

wicked lol all of them around your neck? sounds class


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

im very interested, im alays looking for grass snakes and slowworms here in leicester but no luck


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

andrew b 1 said:


> also how are u gonna get snakes on a train? lol just wondering


lol sounds like the sequal to snakes on a plane. the terror and chaos you could cause : victory:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

leogirl said:


> lol sounds like the sequal to snakes on a plane. the terror and chaos you could cause : victory:


i think that would be good lol.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

babygyalsw2 (shad) is now coming


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yay im comin now hehe


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

andrew b 1 said:


> is the 8th ok for everyone whos coming?


gotta be the 7th not 8th


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

how many definates you got now?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

1 from this forum, darkdan may go hope he does


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

just remember, i had abot 20 definates for todays and tomorrows one.. no one turned up today..

by the way, what are the details as i might well come?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im making a little info site about it now


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

the webby is Essex BBQ and rep hunt |


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

what will you do if it rains? will everyone be ok to run into yours? 
(you know what the great brittish weather is like :lol2 i know every time i try to have a bbq it pours down (tho it could jus be my dumb luck :lol2

oh and you havent said about food/drink, if everyone has to bring their own, you dont want everyone turung up with nothing unless you are providing everything (which wouldnt really be fair on you)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lets just hope it doesnt rain :thumb: if it does we can just pile into the local pub lol, ill bring burgers and few other bits, if everyone could bring a small thing each, i think someone is gettin the beers in


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

andrew b 1 said:


> lets just hope it doesnt rain :thumb: if it does we can just pile into the local pub lol,


Snakes in a pub ?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

if dan doesnt come then there will be no snakes, and why not no snakes in the pub :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol Snakes in pubs is great...Loads of alchlic fools asking if it will kill them...Yes its deadly, but only trust me.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

lol I just looked at your website your such a geek! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

andrew b 1 said:


> if dan doesnt come then there will be no snakes, and why not no snakes in the pub :lol2:


Heating/cooling requirements - and if its a pub that serves food then theres always the hygiene issue. Just better check with the pub beforehand and ask if you can take reptiles in and plug in their equipment


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

andrew b 1 said:


> lets just hope it doesnt rain :thumb: if it does we can just pile into the local pub lol, ill bring burgers and few other bits, if everyone could bring a small thing each, i think someone is gettin the beers in


lightweights, or you could do what we did and just get on with it? lol


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i would check with the pub too, coz they may not allow them health n safty n all that, and you know how strict health n safty rules are.

Last thing you want is to get there , n get thrown out coz its cauzes health n safty issues. (cant hurt to ask anyways can it)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

there are two parts to the pub, the under 18's and over 18's - under 18's is always empty


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ah so they may let you have your own little section, that would be good (if they allow snakes)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

they should allow snakes, its pritty laid back there


----------

